# two babies in UT



## vilate (Jan 31, 2008)

My sister is having some domestic issues and either needs to find somewhere to rehome her two kittehs or at least foster them for a month or so while she is separated from her husband. Anyone in the Logan/SLC area who might know how to help out?

(PS, she's also needing somewhere to rehome/foster her beautiful boxer/shepherd mix baby.)

Any help would be much appreciated.

~ Vi


----------

